# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  إذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره...

## أم علي طويلبة علم

* قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

وإذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره ولا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان ونور الهداية :
 فليكثر التوبة والاستغفار وليلازم الاجتهاد بحسب الإمكان؛ فإن الله يقول: {وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهم سُبُلَنَا}...




*منقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> * قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
> 
> وإذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره ولا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان ونور الهداية :
>  فليكثر التوبة والاستغفار وليلازم الاجتهاد بحسب الإمكان؛ فإن الله يقول: {وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهم سُبُلَنَا}...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *منقول



لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------

